# Shimano Alfine SG-S501 integrated hub



## aemscor (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello,
I have a bike with Shimano Alfine SG-S501 hub with 8 speeds. It's keep slipping under load regardless of all the effort and maintenance I have carried out to fix it. I am thinking to change the hub to SG-S7000 8 speeds as adviced by:






Shimano Nexus and Alfine Eight Speed Internal-Gear Hubs


Installation and rebuilding instructions for Shimano Nexus and Alfine 8-speed internal-gear bicycle hubs



www.sheldonbrown.com





What I am thinking to do is to replace only the hub part so keep the SG-S501 shell and take the inner part and replace it with SG-S7000. will it possible? can you advice please? or will it required to change all the wheel? 
Thank you for your help,


----------



## an1mal (May 28, 2004)

Yes, you can swap the SG-S7000 internals into a SG-S501 (and vice-versa). You will need the matching cassette joint for the SG-S7000 as it's high-normal, the cable fixing bolt has the cable hole in the opposite direction, and the cable length (end-of-housing to cable fixing bolt) is different but the old shifter will work fine (the numbers will be backward). I've done this swap myself as once you lace an Alfine hub into a wheel, it's easier to swap hubs. If i recall correctly, you have to pull the left cone and remove the large plastic seal on the drive side (left hand threads so rightie-loosie, you can usually get it if you have strong hands or you can resort to loosening using a rag in slip joint pliers). To pull the big seal, you will need to remove the cassette joint, the cog, and plastic snap on shields. The cassette joint is readily available and ~$15, look for SG-S7000-8. Not only is the cassette joint oriented differently, but the interface is slightly different so you can't install it on the wrong hub. You will also want a new shifter cable (they use standard ones) as the new cable fixing bolt will be spaced out a little further (when you remove your old one, there will be a kink in the cable - you can use the old cable if you go from a S7000 to a S501 as the cable length is shortened). Good opportunity to grease the bearings and make sure you get the bearing preload correct when you install the non-drive side cone - if the bearings are loose the hub won't shift well.


----------

